# Skip shift mpg



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know the owners manual says the 1-4 skip shift will provide the best the mileage so that is why it's standard, anyone actually know how much better the gas milage is doing the skip shift? I'm debating getting a SSE. The minor vibrations I get at super low RPMs when I skip from 1-4 bothers my anal retentive tendencies lol


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you put the little fuel management gauge onto the screen for your instant MPG's you should get a good idea about how much fuel you use with the skip shift enabled or normal 1-2-3-4-5-6 shifting. It is actually BETTER for fuel economy skipping shifts, but some people feel like they have less control. 

I'm of both minds on this one. I feel like it would be nice to eliminate the skip shift completely but at the same time, if you want to shift normally, just push the pedal down a bit more and it turns off. 

I still have my skip shift feature and almost always go 1 - 4 - 6. I don't do it for fuel savings though, I'm just too lazy to shift  I don't drive the car hard either - I'm too scared of tickets.


----------



## mficco77 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a skip shift eliminator and it did not change the fuel mileage hardly at all. I do in town driving alot and before i put it in the car averaged 17.7 mpg. After installing it gets 17.6 mpg. i like it because i can drive it like a normal car i think the skip bogs it down too much especiall when going up a hill from a stop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't like the feature at all and didn't notice any difference eliminating it. I'd wait to get it removed with a tune rather than spending money just for that. If you still want to do 1>4 then just do it. I had the "feature" rear it's head like when turning and suddenly I wanted to nail it and it dogged me out at the wrong moment


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

There's no measurable real-world mileage impact. 
I think the biggest reason the 1-4 is there is to improve the consistency of the driver during Vehicle Certification testing. Google FTP-75 test if you want to learn more.

I put in a Skip Shift Eliminator and it got rid of a big nuisance, since I drive city miles primarily.

BOB


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

At times it almost seems more fuel efficient to go from 1-3-5-6. Your foot isn't on the pedal as hard from 1 - 4, i.e less gas going into the combustion chamber. Unfortunately you can't do that when skip shift is enabled. 

I'm keeping my skip shift just for the sake of having it. I'd rather put the $30+ towards a 160 degree thermostat or something.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> I had the "feature" rear it's head like when turning and suddenly I wanted to nail it and it dogged me out at the wrong moment


:agree *THIS*

There is NO difference in your end result MPGs without the 2nd & 3rd lockout. If you're going to skip gears, you're going to skip gears. I thought the whole idea behind a stickbox & man pedal was the power to choose what you want, when you want...


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

*Skip Shift*

When my budy got his new Z06, The VERY first thing he did was to install a skip shift eliminater.Most annoying feature GM ever installed on their fleet he complained....all for the sake of missconstrued mpg !!


----------

